# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Stoerzbach

## Guppendler

Attachment 53094stoerzbach lower sword.jpg

I have a bunch of stoerzbach hybrid but do not know what to do with them. I just don't breed them partly because I am running out of space and tanks. 

Sometimes interestingly when some fry manage to survive being eaten by their parents and manage to reach adulthood, the outcome is worth a rethink if I should play with the line....quite interesting products as shown by the below pics 
Blonde.jpgYellow Bottom Sword.jpg

----------

